# 0137 = 813,- Euro Rechnung!



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2004)

Also, ich hab da mal nen ganz kleines bescheidenes Problemchen....

vor 2 Monten hatte wir Besuch der Nachts "Televotum" angerufen hat. Als die Rechnung kam bin ich fast tot umgefallen, da es insgesammt 813,-Euro waren (inkl. Grundgebühr etc. für Telefonanschluss und Internet) Die reinen "Televotum"-Gebühren lagen bei ca. 650,- Euro. Alles wurde an einem Abend mit 2 Telefonen gleichzeitig gemacht. Dadurch konnten auch so hohe Gebühren anfallen. Nach langem Suchen habe ich nun auch herausgefunden, dass es sich um eine TV-Sendung handelt (9 Live) bei der man irgent etwas gewinnen kann. Daraufhin habe ich mir diesen Oberbockmist auch mal angeschaut und kann es erst mal nicht verstehen, wie jemand so blöde sein kann und bei so einem Scheiß überhaupt mitmacht! Nun nützt mir das natürlich herzlich wenig, denn die Rechnung ist nun mal bezahlt (da Bankeinzug) und das Geld bekomme ich von den Arschl...... die den Scheiß hier verbockt haben eh nicht wieder - also mache ich mal eben ne lange Nase!!!

Nun stelle ich aber die Frage, ob das überhaupt rechtens ist!? Ich meine ich habe die Anrufe nicht gezählt, aber es müssen über 1000 Anrufe gewesen sein die an einem Abend verballert wurden! Wie kann sowas überhaupt zugelassen werden? Ich meine ich habe jetzt rein vorsorglich die 0137 sperren lassen von der Telekom aber das kann es doch nicht sein!? Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit meinen völlig verblödeten Arsch noch zu retten? Ich meine Schluld habe ich schon, denn ich habe es die Leute abends allein gelassen aber das tut schon verdammt weh wenn ich statt der üblichen 100 Euro Telefonrechnung das 8-fache bezahlen muß!


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Dezember 2004)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=80589#80589


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hilft Dir das: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=80589#80589



Ja, hatte leider erst gepostet und dann gelesen    aber wenn ich mir das jetzt so durchlese, sollte ich mich vielleicht freuen  :evil:  Es Kotzt mich an! Wie kann es möglich sein, dass beim Handy Merwertdienste wie Telefonierem Im Ausland gesondert beauftragt werden müssen und im Festnetzbereich grundsätzlich alles offen ist! Obendrein besitzt die Telekom dann noch die Frechheit, die Rufnummernsperre in Rechnung zu stellen! 

Ich habe zwar keinen blassen schimmer von dieser Juristerei, aber ich denke mal, dass ich trotz dem einen gesunden Menschenverstand habe! Genau dieser sagt mir aber im Fall der alten Frau, dass der Richter etwas genommen haben muß! - entweder Drogen oder eine "Provision" für das "gerechte" Urteil von der Telekom! Sorry, aber das ist mir echt zu hoch! Hier muß ich passen, den argumentiert man gegen dummheit!?


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Dezember 2004)

Noch ist aber für die alte Frau nicht alles verloren.
Schau hier, blaue Schrift anklicken.
Da hat das LG Berlin auch erst gesat: zahlen. Dann das Kammergericht: nein nicht zahlen, was der BGH letztlich bestätigt hat.


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Dezember 2004)

*Re: 0137 = 813,- Euro Rechnung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				dslthomas schrieb:
			
		

> vor 2 Monten hatte wir Besuch der Nachts "Televotum" angerufen hat. Als die Rechnung kam bin ich fast tot umgefallen, da es insgesammt 813,-Euro waren (inkl. Grundgebühr etc. für Telefonanschluss und Internet)
> (...)
> Alles wurde an einem Abend mit 2 Telefonen gleichzeitig gemacht.
> (...)
> ...


Zu meiner Studentenzeit war es "üblich", bei Privatparties erst einmal die Schwester in England, den Cousin in Australien etc. anzurufen. Immer auf Kosten des armen Gastgebers. Aus dieser Zeit stammt der eherne Grundsatz: Keine Telefone für Gäste (jedenfalls keine unbeaufsichtigten).

Und: Besuch, der Zugang zum Fernseher hat, zwei Telefone nutzen kann und außerdem ziemlich bekloppt (oder betrunken?) ist - das Problem liegt wohl primär auf deiner Seite.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 Januar 2005)

rein aus Interesse eine Laienfrage zum Sachverhalt:
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Besuch bei einem Gewinn diesen nicht an den Telefonanschlussinhaber abgegeben haette. D.h. der Beguenstigte dieses per Anwahl geschlossenen Vertrages ist nach gesundem Menschenverstand nicht der Anschlussinhaber (laesst sich das juristisch übersetzen?). Ist somit nicht der Vertragzwischen dem Besucher und 9live zustande gekommen, und somit dieser für die Kosten verantwortlich? Tritt dann nicht die Auslegung zur unauthorisierten Nutzung im BGH Dialerurteil in Kraft? Dann muesste sich 9live doch gegebenenfalls am Besuch schadlos halten...

TSCN


----------



## Reducal (2 Januar 2005)

Ausgehend davon, dass die Nutzung von 0137er Nummern analog der 0180er erfolgt, hatte ich > HIER < mal was passendes veröffentlicht:


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gestaltung der individuellen Leistungen unterliegt grundsätzlich dem unternehmerischen Gestaltungsspielraum des Anbieters. Das betrifft insbesondere die Bereiche Produktgestaltung, Qualität und Service, einschließlich Störungsbeseitigung, beim Erbringen von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen. Der Anbieter veröffentlicht sein Leistungsangebot in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) seines Unternehmens. Verträge mit den Telekommunikationsdiensteanbietern unterfallen dem Privatrecht.



Wenn nun von einem Telefonanschluss aus Telefon-Servicenummern bedient werden, dann wird mEn der Anschlussinhaber immer in der Zahlungspflicht stehen. In erster Linie muss er die Kosten tragen, kann sie jedoch bei dem Kostenverursacher geltend machen - notfalls auch mit rechtlichen Schritten. Es wird dem Nummernbetreiber nicht zuzumuten sein, für die ordnungsgemäße und berechtigte Nutzung eines Telefonanschlusses Sorge zu tragen - das dürfte technische nahezu unmöglich und somit realitätsfremd sein. Wäre das anders, dann könnte ja jeder Anschlussinhaber die Schutzbehauptung aufstellen, er sei nicht der Anrufer gewesen sondern irgend ein Gast, an den er sich nicht mehr erinnern mag.


----------



## berend2805 (2 Januar 2005)

Analog dazu auch passend meiner Meinung nach: Wenn Dich die Polizei in Deinem Auto fotografiert (beim zu schnellen Fahren z. B.) und Du dann behauptest, das wäre Dein Schwager gewesen, wird sich die Polizei, soweit mir bekannt, auch an Dir schadlos halten; denn Du bist der Halter des Fahrzeugs und damit verantwortlich für alles, was mit dem Fahrzeug passiert.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 Januar 2005)

@Berend,
Einspruch: Immerhin gibt es erhebliche Nachweisprobleme, wenn kein Bild dabei ist, auf dem der Fahrer zu erkennen ist. 

@Reducal, 
ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. Musst Du die Pizza bezahlen, die jemand auf Deiner Party via Telefon bestellt hat? Oder die Waschmaschine bei Quelle? Wo man hier genau die Linie ziehen sollte, weiss ich nicht, gefühlsmässig wäre es jedoch für mich bei Diensten jenseits der klassichen Telefonie/Auskunft. 
Und zum Argument mit der Nichtnachweisbarkeit: was wäre zur Freischaltung via Codeeingabe am Telefon einzuwenden? Freundliche Frauenstimme sagt: "Zur Nutzung dieses Dienstes geben Sie bitte Ihren PIN Code für kostenpflichtige Mehrwertdienste ein". Simpel, weitgehend idiotensicher, und das dies technisch relativ einfach geht, zeigt die benutzerfreundliche Menuefuehrung etlicher Callcenter.  Zugegebenermassen würde das den Markt vermutlich töten, wer will sich neben seinen 32 PINs und Passwörtern noch eine weitere merken, aber die Technik kann an und für sich nicht das Problem sein.

TSCN


----------



## Insider (3 Januar 2005)

berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Analog dazu auch passend meiner Meinung nach: Wenn Dich die Polizei in Deinem Auto fotografiert ....


Falsch, die Halterhaftung gilt nur im ruhenden Verkehr! Wenn ein Foto des Verkehrssünders vorhanden ist, dann wird i. d. R. der Halter des Fahrzeuges vorgeladen und mit diesem verglichen. Gelingt ein brauchbarer Nachweis nicht, wird das Verfahren eingestellt.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Januar 2005)

*Re: 0137 = 813,- Euro Rechnung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				dslthomas schrieb:
			
		

> Nun nützt mir das natürlich herzlich wenig, denn die Rechnung ist nun mal bezahlt (da Bankeinzug) und das Geld bekomme ich von den Arschl...... die den Scheiß hier verbockt haben eh nicht wieder


Beides ist deine Entscheidung - möchtest du dich auch darauf berufen, dass 9live ggf. keine wirksame Forderung hat, musst du dem entgegen treten (aktiv).
Und: dein (Ex-)Besuch und -freund muss nicht ungeschoren davon kommen, wenn du das nicht willst. 

Kurzum: Du hast mehrere Möglichkeiten, dich zu wehren. Tu es, wenn es dir wichtig ist.
Und nicht immer alle nach dem Staat rufen, dass er irgendwo Schutzmechanismen einbaut - ein bissle muss man sich schon noch selbst kümmern und die Äuglein offen halten ...


----------



## User Nr 2528 (20 Januar 2005)

also ich finde auch, daß bei einer solchen Summe die Freundschaft einer Prüfung bedarf. Wer ist denn so unverschämt und telefoniert bei Bekannten oder Freunden derartige Gebühren zusammen?


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Februar 2005)

Wenn es für 9live zu teuer wird:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,340733,00.html



> SPIEGEL ONLINE - 08. Februar 2005, 12:08
> URL: http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,340733,00.html
> 
> Neun-Live-Regel
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (8 Februar 2005)

Zitat:
_ Ein Ausschluss von Mitspielern "setzt insoweit keine besondere moralisch hoch stehende Motivation voraus, sondern kann auch in wirtschaftlichen Interessen der Beklagten begründet sein", heißt es in der Urteilsbegründung. _

 :vlol: 

Moral in Zusammenhang mit 9Live


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2005)

http://www.pc-special.net/?idart=2373


> Das Merkmal des (überwiegenden) Zufalls dagegen wurde bejaht, da es vom Glück abhänge,
> ob überhaupt jemand in die Sendung gestellt werde, um Fragen zu beantworten.


na sowas, das hört sich aber ganz anders an.....

cp

PS: 





			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Moral in Zusammenhang mit 9Live


sehenswert der Mitschnitt von Plusminus 
http://www.diybeamer.ch/forum/files/9live_dsl.wmv
(Achtung 10MB , nur was für DSL , lohnt sich aber )


----------



## stieglitz (8 Februar 2005)

Ich hab eine 2 MB Standleitung   

Ich hab mir den Film runtergeladen, und schau in mir gelegentlich  in ruhe an. Habe meine Lautsprecher ausgeschaltet, kommt im Büro nicht so gut  

Übrigens, ein Freund von mir ist Schlagersänger und hat dort öfter, vor der Kamera, mitgemacht. Er sagte, es wäre richtig faszinierend gewesen,
am Monitor zu beobachten, wieviel Anrufe gerade eingehen und und wie
die Einnahmen steigen. Er war total erstaunt, um welche Beträge es sich dabei handelt. 
Pekunia non olet !!!!!

P.S.:
Übrigens was ist aus dem Ursprungsposter geworden?
Hab da nichts gesehen, dass ihm geholfen wurde. Hat wohl zähneknirschend bezahlen müssen ???


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Er war total erstaunt, um welche Beträge es sich dabei handelt.


mehr ist erstaunlich (sogar erschreckend), wieviel naive Mitbürger/innen es gibt, die Nacht für Nacht,
 nicht nur bei 9Live sondern mittlerweile auch bei fast jedem anderen Privat-TV diesen Schwachsinn 
mitmachen und dafür Geld abdrücken. Ich denke , dass ganz normales Lotto mehr Gewinnchancen bietet
als dieser Mist...(schon  den "Moderatoren/innen" zuzuhören, ist Quälerei pur) 

Neun Live auf dem Siegszug


> Was N 24 nicht mitteilte, ist der Umstand, daß der Sender Neun Live das Quiz produziert. Und das nicht nur dort: Anfang dieser Woche ist die "Quiz Night" bei Sat.1 auf Sendung gegangen, am Montag geht es bei Kabel 1 los und dann bei Pro Sieben. Mit anderen Worten: Das sogenannte "Mitmachfernsehen" von Neun Live, das darauf abzielt, die Zuschauer zum Anrufen zu bewegen in der Hoffnung auf Geldpreise, ist nicht nur salonfähig geworden, es ist auf dem Siegeszug.


 cp

PS: 
Pro Sieben will Neun Live übernehmen


----------

